# Saint Colman Glasgow



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone know what became of this coaster.She belonged to Gardners of Glasgow and was launched around 1963.
Cheers Mac


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

mac 1 said:


> Does anyone know what became of this coaster.She belonged to Gardners of Glasgow and was launched around 1963.
> Cheers Mac


SAINT COLMAN
81;CLAUDIAP.
83;ORPENA
91;CONCIERCE
93;VELDA
99;ST.COLMAN
Nothing coming up on Marine Traffic to date?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

SAINT COLMAN is still recorded on the "Equasis" website as owned, since August 1999, by Roseda Shipping of Panama City but flying the Honduras flag. The last update to her entry was on 24th October 2012.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Saint Colman Glasgow.*

Thanks lads for the info.Its good to hear that the old girl is still about and coming 40.
Best regards
Mac


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

mac 1 said:


> Thanks lads for the info.Its good to hear that the old girl is still about and coming 40.
> Best regards
> Mac


 She's Coming Up to *50* Mac ! (1963-2013)
Best Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Saint Colman Glasgow.*

50 indeed,you are quite right.I remember her coming to Newry as a new ship carrying coal for Fishers.Gardners did a lot into the port of Newry and She was named after the local patron saint.
In January 1968 the Saint william collided with the sea gates at Victoria Locks on the Newry Canal closing the port for a year.
A local man,Captain Leonard Hollywood (RIP) was in the Falklands with Gardners.Have they any ships now?
Cheers Mac.


----------



## Rob Shand (Dec 11, 2011)

I sailed on the 'Colman' back in 1980, for a few months. She looked old then!....good to hear she's still floating about.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Saint Colman Glasgow.*



Rob Shand said:


> I sailed on the 'Colman' back in 1980, for a few months. She looked old then!....good to hear she's still floating about.


Thanks Rob.It would be nice to see an updated photo of her.Back in the 70s Jack Taylor RIP was the Captain and Charlie Adair was master of the Saint William.I think Charlie is deceased now too.Gardners certainly were a busy company and visited almost daily with coal cargos.
Cheers Mac.


----------

